# Chuck insert coming loose



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the super nova chuck with the 1" X 8 insert. I have the set screw installed (with the fiber insert) and very tight. However, the insert has come loose several times. Also, the chuck does not appear to be running true. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Tom


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

First, is it a Nova insert. One retailer sales their brand and even has another manufactured for them which looks like a Nova but the "D" is stamped in a different orientation. Neither of these would make the insert come loose even though they can cause run-out.
Is the insert seated well in the chuck? It normally takes a wrench. This as well as any foreign matter trapped inside while installing the insert can also cause run-out.

Sounds odd but are you running in reverse or from the outboard side? The insert (just like on the spindle) should only tighten more as you turn.

If you can post a picture of the insert, it may help.

I am assuming you are talking about the setscrew from the chuck body to the insert and not the setscrew from the insert to the spindle.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

NCPaladin said:


> First, is it a Nova insert. One retailer sales their brand and even has another manufactured for them which looks like a Nova but the "D" is stamped in a different orientation. Neither of these would make the insert come loose even though they can cause run-out.
> Is the insert seated well in the chuck? It normally takes a wrench. This as well as any foreign matter trapped inside while installing the insert can also cause run-out.
> 
> Sounds odd but are you running in reverse or from the outboard side? The insert (just like on the spindle) should only tighten more as you turn.
> ...


No, I am not running in reverse. I would also think that it would tighten as you start it and turn. The only thing I can think of is the momentum of the chuck as I stop the lathe is causing it to loosen. I will try and tighten with a wrench. I bought the chuck and lathe at Woodcraft online. 
Yes I am talking about a set screw between the chuck and insert. I might try locktite.
I will post a picture of insert later.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got the insert out and the "D" is stamped on one of the six flats. With the insert laying on its side the"D" faces opposite the threaded end. Is this enough info to tell if it's a Nova insert. Also, when I remove the chuck I don't have a wrench thin enough (not enough room between headstock and chuck)to put it on the insert to remove the chuck. I simple turn the chuck while holding the head stock to remove the chuck.
Tom


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds like you are doing everything right. This is a mystery. I have had the insert start to unscrew from the spindle when slowing the lathe if I had it in reverse (I don't use the setscrew to spindle). I haven't had the insert unscrew out of the chuck body. 
They make a standard insert but the also make one that is threaded for right hand or left hand use. I don't know if that could cause the problem or not. The right hand insert is "D" and the dual threaded is "T".


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

My Super Nova 2 didn't come with a fiber washer for the set screw and I couldn't see any reason to use one so I installed the set screw with out it.
I am thinking that a metal to metal contact is more secure.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

The attached picture is from another poster (not sure if it was this forum or not).
The insert on the left is the used insert made *FOR* a Nova chuck, the shinny insert on the right is the insert made *BY* Nova. That poster fought run-out for about three months before the problem was solved. You want the one made BY Nova.

From Woodcrafts website here is an insert (note the orientation of the D) and it is thread for both left and right hand. The double threading may be the reason it is unscrewing, hopefully someone else can give that a yea or nay. It still does not explain why the insert is unthreading from the chuck rather than from the spindle. Guess it could be jambed to the spindle tighter than the interior of the chuck.

This is listed as *1" - 8 TPI R&L Insert w/Set Screw for Nova Chucks*
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005259/34173/1--8-TPI-RandL-Insert-wSet-Screw-for-Nova-Chucks.aspx
If you scroll down on the page you will see inserts made By Nova.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I had trouble finding a wrench thin enough for chuck installing and removal so I ordered one from Nova. $18.95 but it works.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Whaler said:


> I had trouble finding a wrench thin enough for chuck installing and removal so I ordered one from Nova. $18.95 but it works.


Thanks Whaler, I will order one of those wrenches.

My insert looks like the one in the first picture but the D is pointing away from the thread.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Whaler said:


> I had trouble finding a wrench thin enough for chuck installing and removal so I ordered one from Nova. $18.95 but it works.


Just order one of these wrenches.
Tom


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

So yours is the “made for” insert, the real Nova insert D is right hand, and the dual threaded real Nova is T. Yours should look like the picture in the above link which is also a dual threaded. 
I don’t know if being dual threaded can make the chuck back off of the insert or not.
I would think not but maybe someone else knows. 
When I need it, which is rare, a large pair of channel locks fits between the chuck and headstock on my lathe.
If you ordered the wrench from Nova did you ask about your problem with the insert unscrewing?
Link to Nova service center
http://novatoolsusa.com/Chuck-Accessories_c6.htm?page=all


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

NCPaladin said:


> So yours is the &#147;made for&#148; insert, the real Nova insert D is right hand, and the dual threaded real Nova is T. Yours should look like the picture in the above link which is also a dual threaded.
> I don&#146;t know if being dual threaded can make the chuck back off of the insert or not.
> I would think not but maybe someone else knows.
> When I need it, which is rare, a large pair of channel locks fits between the chuck and headstock on my lathe.
> ...


Mine is not dual threads.
When I ordered I just went to the web site and ordered. I did not go to customer service. I did look at the super nova chuck manual on the net. I looked at possible problems but they did not list insert coming loose on its on. They did list when trying to remove chuck from lathe the insert unscrews. Recommendation use a wrench or tighten the set screw between insert and threads in the chuck. I'm still at a loss.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures of the insert. I hope they are clear enough to see.
Tom


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking at Woodcraft's site I find it strange that they don't carry the 1"x8 insert made by Nova but do carry some of the other sizes.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Well Tom, I don’t know but it looks exactly the same as the one at Woodcraft I linked to before. They do not use the term “dual” but do call it R&L which I assume is Right and Left. The Nova D is RH (Right Hand) and their T insert is “dual threaded LH and RH”. 
The Woodcraft item number is #153008.

I’m sure we are, but just to be sure we are talking about the same setscrew a picture of my SN2 is attached. The setscrew goes through the small hole in the chuck body about 3/8” from the back of the chuck connecting the chuck body to the insert.

Dick, it is strange. I don’t know why Woodcraft doesn’t list the Nova insert in the 1X8. Per the other person’s postings, they told him they (Woodcraft) had them made. Maybe they are trying to use up their supply. They are more expensive than the Nova made insert also.

If we get the unscrewing part solved we can address the possible run-out if it is not solved.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I called Teknatools this morning and added a new insert to my order. I hope this will solve my problems.
Tom


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Tom; I believe that may solve your problem. Please keep us posted.


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

Over the years I have had insert-equipped chucks from two companies and both eventually would loosen up. If you get a chatter with a scraper that can loosen them up quick. We used to see this happen with hubs on oil pumps on our race cars when we got a lump of mud in it that caused a short but distinct vibration. You couldn't hardly get the things apart other times but if I felt that vibration I shut it off and every time that hub was loose!
I used Loc-Tite on mine and that cured the loosening problem - on the race car also. They make several different types but you want the "removable" type. See the link below for a review I did on the products that looks at the different types. They work like a champ.

http://www.newmetalworker.com/Reviews/loctitervu.html


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Hopefully the new insert will get you going. 
I know you want to start having fun with it instead of messing around. :yes:

As far as the dual thread, possibly only the interior the insert is threaded for both LH and RH in order to install on the headstock or tailstock. The exterior going into the chuck body would be fixed, and engineer type would know.


----------

